# Marietta/Kennesaw/Roswell/Woodstock-Rib Ranch



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone down for Rib Ranch or some other BBQ joint sometime soon?

*7 PM December 3rd, table will be reserved under GON.*

Me-1
DRB1313-1
Ambassadeer-1
ATLRoach-1
threeleggedpigmy-1
NOYDB-1
mwallen56-1
Ta-Ton-Ka-Chips-is that a yes?
germag-1
AL33-2


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 25, 2008)

When! Tonight! Sounds good , let's go

Sounds good to me. When more folks chime in and we pick a day, I'll try and make it.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 25, 2008)

drb1313 said:


> when! Tonight! Sounds good , let's go
> 
> Sounds good to me. When more folks chime in and we pick a day, i'll try and make it.



excellent! Next week sometime works for me. I like dinner so I can have some beers and not have to head back to work.


----------



## Mel (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw the pics from last time and I think I'm afraid to show up.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 25, 2008)

Mel said:


> I saw the pics from last time and I think I'm afraid to show up.



Uh oh, what pictures? I didn't go to the last one, but I need to know who to avoid.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 25, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> When! Tonight! Sounds good , let's go
> 
> Sounds good to me. When more folks chime in and we pick a day, I'll try and make it.



David is tagged out so hes ready... 
I might try to make my monthly appearance as long as I dont have a final that day.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 25, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> David is tagged out so hes ready...
> I might try to make my monthly appearance as long as I dont have a final that day.



I hope you make it!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Whiskey,  What about us guys up in Woodstock?

We invite the Marietta guys.


Let me know, I would be glad to join you.


----------



## Mel (Nov 25, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Uh oh, what pictures? I didn't go to the last one, but I need to know who to avoid.


I'd watch out for Ta-Ton-Ka Chips and some red hat wearin' ladies.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 25, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Whiskey,  What about us guys up in Woodstock?
> 
> We invite the Marietta guys.
> 
> ...



It would not be a complete gathering without Ya!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 25, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> It would not be a complete gathering without Ya!



Are we the entertainment??


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm hungry.


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 25, 2008)

Always down Chris! Name a time and date.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 25, 2008)

Mel said:


> I saw the pics from last time and I think I'm afraid to show up.



Rib Ranch 

That place is dangerous


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 26, 2008)

i would like to come meet some of you guys/gals.  i like the rib ranch so that would work for me.  Just dont order their hot wings if you have a weak stomach.  They will kill you as well as the people around you!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 26, 2008)

Of course you Woodstockians are invited.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 26, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Of course you Woodstockians are invited.



Good. Thank you. We would have shown up anyways. 


When?


----------



## germag (Nov 26, 2008)

Next Wednesday (3DEC)?


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 26, 2008)

germag said:


> Next Wednesday (3DEC)?



Works for me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 26, 2008)

I am in.. How about it whiskey?


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 26, 2008)

Mel said:


> I'd watch out for Ta-Ton-Ka Chips and some red hat wearin' ladies.


He said you have a REd cowboy hat last conversation with him.


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 26, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are we the entertainment??


Ta-Ton-ka-chip  and the manure guy


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 26, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Rib Ranch
> 
> That place is dangerous


For Whom


----------



## germag (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in for next Wednesday.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 26, 2008)

If I am not hunting and if someone will remind me the day before I will be there.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 26, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are we the entertainment??





We will be there.  (myself, big fish and little fish)


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 26, 2008)

time and date have been updated in the original post.

December 3rd @7 PM.


RIB RANCH!!!

YEA COMEON!


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Nov 26, 2008)

This would be my first but if I dont have to travel for work I'll be there ... Might have to head to Amsterdam for a meeting , which is probably the only place I'd rather be than hunting this time of year !


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Yall have a good time... Final Wed. the 3rd at 5:30 til 7:00 in Dahlonega


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 26, 2008)

I ought to be able to make this one.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 26, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Rib Ranch
> 
> That place is dangerous



Why,  What ever do ya mean????


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 26, 2008)

Mel said:


> I saw the pics from last time and I think I'm afraid to show up.



I seem to remember something about those....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 26, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> i would like to come meet some of you guys/gals.  i like the rib ranch so that would work for me.  Just dont order their hot wings if you have a weak stomach.  They will kill you as well as the people around you!



I had the ribs last time,  But nowya got me thinking...   I can be the judge if they are hot or not....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 26, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> I ought to be able to make this one.



Come on,  I can lead the way....


Oh yeah,  Did I mention that I would be there...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yankee Moved South said:


> This would be my first but if I dont have to travel for work I'll be there ... Might have to head to Amsterdam for a meeting , which is probably the only place I'd rather be than hunting this time of year !



What goes on in Amsterdam that would make you want to miss hunting season?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 26, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I had the ribs last time,  But nowya got me thinking...   I can be the judge if they are hot or not....




go ahead, order the "hot" ones....  if you do, go ahead and op2:

haha...  i eat a lot of hot stuff but these are ridiculous for plain hot wings at a restaurant.  At a wing place they would fall under the category of "Nuclear" or "XX Hot".  

Watch, they probably changed them and made them regular and your gonna call me a sissy or something!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 26, 2008)

By the way,  I just got permission from the boss so I am planning on being there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 26, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> go ahead, order the "hot" ones....  if you do, go ahead and op2:
> 
> haha...  i eat a lot of hot stuff but these are ridiculous for plain hot wings at a restaurant.  At a wing place they would fall under the category of "Nuclear" or "XX Hot".
> 
> Watch, they probably changed them and made them regular and your gonna call me a sissy or something!



I am sure they are probably HOT..   I just know after the other day, if I can handle something they called "Devil's Blood"  I will try them.   It said on the bottle that is registered 8,000,000 on the scoefeild chart????   Whatever that means, then I read the part that said it was for a food additive ONLY.  Do Not let touch bare human skin.  Ok,  That was sunday and I am still here....


----------



## Mel (Nov 26, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> He said you have a REd cowboy hat last conversation with him.


Me?  I don't have no steenkin' red cowboy hat.  That's silly.


Oh and I have class that night til 9.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 27, 2008)

I've already moved south to Albany guys.  I hate I'm going to miss this one.  Sounds like it should be a good one.           
Red


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 27, 2008)

I've already moved south to Albany guys.  I hate I'm going to miss this one.  Sounds like it should be a good one.           
Red


----------



## Buck (Nov 27, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I've already moved south to Albany guys.  I hate I'm going to miss this one.  Sounds like it should be a good one.
> Red



What?  no send off party or nothing?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I've already moved south to Albany guys.  I hate I'm going to miss this one.  Sounds like it should be a good one.
> Red



Mack!  You could've said goodbye!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 28, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Hi.



Hi.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 28, 2008)

Salutations


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok as of now I should be game for it. I know I have finals that day just not sure what time.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll be headed up that way this coming Wednesday....I'll try and get by there to see you guys.  I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to some of you.  This has been a crazy time for me and the family and time just got away form me.  Hopefully I'll get to see yall on Wednesday.

Red


----------



## Mel (Nov 30, 2008)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Ok as of now I should be game for it. I know I have finals that day just not sure what time.


Finals are the following week - 8th-10th.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 30, 2008)

So it looks like we've got a bunch of "maybe" answers, so I'm going to make the reservation for 15 and just leave it at that.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'll be headed up that way this coming Wednesday....I'll try and get by there to see you guys.  I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to some of you.  This has been a crazy time for me and the family and time just got away form me.  Hopefully I'll get to see yall on Wednesday.
> 
> Red



It a welcome back party!


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 30, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> So it looks like we've got a bunch of "maybe" answers, so I'm going to make the reservation for 15 and just leave it at that.



No problem, they've got plenty of room. We just need to make sure we're set up for the musical chairs round.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 1, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> No problem, they've got plenty of room. We just need to make sure we're set up for the musical chairs round.




Oh, I see!  Now that you've got me on your end of the table, you want to move.





J/K


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 1, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh, I see!  Now that you've got me on your end of the table, you want to move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a toss up, company or view?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 1, 2008)

Ill be ther..


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'll be headed up that way this coming Wednesday....I'll try and get by there to see you guys.  I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to some of you.  This has been a crazy time for me and the family and time just got away form me.  Hopefully I'll get to see yall on Wednesday.
> 
> Red





threeleggedpigmy said:


> It a welcome back party!



We can always have a WB party, or any, at my crib..


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 1, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> It's a toss up, company or view?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 1, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> It's a toss up, company or view?



As I recall Harry,  You had both beautiful ladies setting next to you.  


When I grow up,  well that will never happen.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 1, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> As I recall Harry,  You had both beautiful ladies setting next to you.
> 
> 
> When I grow up,  well that will never happen.



It's the beard.


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 1, 2008)

Mel said:


> Finals are the following week - 8th-10th.



Mine are this week


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 1, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Mine are this week



Gonna miss out!!!


----------



## mathewsdxt (Dec 2, 2008)

WHERE is this event taking place???


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.theribranch.com/location/location.htm

Easy access.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok,  So I know you all will be seriously disappointed,  But it looks like I am gonna be still down in heard in the woods.  
So I guess I will not be there this time..  Next time Is a for sure.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 3, 2008)

mathewsdxt said:


> WHERE is this event taking place???



Read the first post.

Rib Ranch in Marietta, tonight at 7 PM.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 3, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Read the first post.
> 
> Rib Ranch in Marietta, tonight at 7 PM.



All are welcome,  please speak up so we can save you a seat.

Bump


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 3, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  So I know you all will be seriously disappointed,  But it looks like I am gonna be still down in heard in the woods.
> So I guess I will not be there this time..  Next time Is a for sure.



We'll be disappointed, but serious? 

Not this bunch.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 3, 2008)

Is it eatin time yet????


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 3, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Is it eatin time yet????



Very soon.....


----------



## Mel (Dec 3, 2008)

As much as I'd like to skip school and work on my social anxiety skills by hanging out with a buncha strangers, I guess I need to attend Algebra class as review for finals is at this point...fairly important.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 3, 2008)

I think you just find delight in posting that you are not coming


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2008)

I will be missing this one...working late today.
Sorry about that!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dang We'll miss Ya'll!!

So who is going to be there????


----------



## Mel (Dec 3, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> I think you just find delight in posting that you are not coming.


I gotta get my name out there somehow. 


Not my fault ya'll do these things when I have class.  Oh and for future reference, after next week, I'm done til January.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 3, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Dang We'll miss Ya'll!!
> 
> So who is going to be there????



Me for sure.

I wish I had known this many people were going to drop out at the last minute, I'd postpone it a few more days.

Anyone down for moving the date so we can get more people in?

I'm sure Rib Ranch would love for me to call and cancel a reservation for 15 at the last minute.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 3, 2008)

Keep it the same. There will be plenty.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 3, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Keep it the same. There will be plenty.



Well,

I figure around 10-12 will show.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2008)

i'll be there... not that it matters to any of you since you dont even know me!  haha!  should i bring my pistol inside or are you guys trust worthy?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 3, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> i'll be there... not that it matters to any of you since you dont even know me!  haha!  should i bring my pistol inside or are you guys trust worthy?



I always carry around these guys.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 3, 2008)

I will be bringing a buddy along. 
A few of you have met Ted before. Big outdoorsman and hunter, just doesn't know how to turn a computer on much less own one.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 3, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> i'll be there... not that it matters to any of you since you dont even know me!  haha!  should i bring my pistol inside or are you guys trust worthy?



Wallen sit at the bar and pretend not to know us. 


One you will have to watch for is Tatonka,  you will reconize him buy the smell.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Wallen sit at the bar and pretend not to know us.
> 
> 
> One you will have to watch for is Tatonka,  you will reconize him buy the smell.




HA!  hopefully he hasnt been wallerin' in any today!  

Matthew


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry guys.  We are not going to be able to make it.

I will be there in spirit!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 3, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry guys.  We are not going to be able to make it.
> 
> I will be there in spirit!




What happen


----------



## Al33 (Dec 3, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry guys.  We are not going to be able to make it.
> 
> I will be there in spirit!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm trying to round up some folks to fill in for the dropouts


----------



## germag (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 3, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry guys.  We are not going to be able to make it.
> 
> I will be there in spirit!



So I don't have to take a shower first?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 3, 2008)

Bet ya'll are eating better than I am this evening....   


SPam Sammage....  YUck....


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 3, 2008)

Finished the final and just now made it to Free Home... Wishing I was with yall!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 3, 2008)

Good times people. Glad we had a nice turn out, I'd say about 20.

If anyone missed out, I highly suggest coming to the next one.

Man I love me some Rib Ranch and Budweisers!


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 3, 2008)

Good food, great company!


----------



## germag (Dec 3, 2008)

It was a fun night. We all even got gone before the police got there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 3, 2008)

I though we going to have bail out Red again.

Thanks for a great night .


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 3, 2008)

Man am I runnin with a rough crowd

Looking forward to the Campfire!!


----------



## Buck (Dec 3, 2008)

Man, I really like the new guy...   

Believe it or no, when I pulled up to my house there were 5 does in my front yard...  

Thanks for the many laughs this evening guys...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea so i definitely got stuck with a 3 hour final. OH well I will try and make it next time.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry we missed it. 

Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 4, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry we missed it.
> 
> Glad you all had a good time.



Great time. You'll have to come next time...great fun.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 4, 2008)

enjoyed meeting all you guys last night!  Seems like a good bunch to me.  Look forward to many more meetings.  By the way, i shouldn't have eaten all those hot wings... my wife was not happy about it at all!   And im not happy about it this morning...  lets just say, its a good thing i have a small creek in my backyard to sit in!  haha


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 4, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> enjoyed meeting all you guys last night!  Seems like a good bunch to me.  Look forward to many more meetings.  By the way, i shouldn't have eaten all those hot wings... my wife was not happy about it at all!   And im not happy about it this morning...  lets just say, its a good thing i have a small creek in my backyard to sit in!  haha



I saw those wings on the table when I walked in. You should have had some of AL's sundae to cool the stomach down.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 4, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I saw those wings on the table when I walked in. You should have had some of AL's sundae to cool the stomach down.



Instead of "Come onnnnn ice cream!"...  
It was more like "Come onnnn, I Scream!"


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good seeing all again and some I had never met. Me thinks I left too early because I suspect a bunch of fun was had after i did.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 4, 2008)

Were the red hat ladies there?


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 4, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Were the red hat ladies there?



No, but there was a certain Hotel key card seen!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 4, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Were the red hat ladies there?



Poor Tatonka was so disappointed,   Until he told the story how he earn $20 from a mexican friend.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Were the red hat ladies there?



There were NO ladies there, and only a couple of gentlemen.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 4, 2008)

Al33 said:


> There were NO ladies there, and only a couple of gentlemen.



and maybe even a few scholars...  uhhh maybe not.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds Like I missed a good one this time around.

We'll make it better next time, Gar-un-teed.......


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 4, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> No, but there was a certain Hotel key card seen!!



That was mine...I couldn't get back in to see the  $20 mexican last night.

Serious though, I was in Nashville this past weekend and had the key in my wallet still, so I left it on the table.


----------

